# Gas and Wood same chimney, different flues?



## barbarabate (Jan 3, 2017)

We have a center chimney Cape built in the mid-1800's.  Our chimney is tiled lined.  We had chimney inspected recently and all tiles are in great shape.  We have three separate flues and decided to dedicate one flue to a wood stove insert about 5 years ago.  When installing, we opted to have a stainless liner installed up the length of the chimney for the wood stove.  We have a working fire place in the adjoining room (other side) which has it's own flue.  Can we put in LP logs or is this a no-no?  Our oil furnace is connected to the third flue.   Thanks!!


----------



## pen (Jan 3, 2017)

So you want to replace the fireplace and simply use gas logs?


----------



## barbarabate (Jan 3, 2017)

pen said:


> So you want to replace the fireplace and simply use gas logs?


I just want to add gas logs to the existing fireplace but worry about the wood stove flue being in the same chimney, despite it being in separate flue with stainless liner.  Should I worry?


----------



## Tech Guru (Jan 6, 2017)

likely wouldn't be a issue.  You'd of course have to monitor the situation, in the rare case you'd get negative pressure issues wanting to pull the flue gasses down the non working chimney.  As gas logs (excepting vent free) would require the damper be removed or locked open.  But to put it simply, the way the house
 was built, it was intended to have a wood fire in any of the fireplaces at any given time, so there wouldn't really be a problem with running them simultaneously, as long as the chimneys were built right.


----------



## double-d (Jan 18, 2017)

As long as you are using separate flues (inside 1 chimney) then you can do different burning materials, gas and oil in one, wood in separate one. Having Stainless liners inside would be even better, but if a certified sweep said they were good then you should be all set.
I've had problems when using a chimney with separate flues, what happens when I burn wood the smoke gets sucked down into one of the other flues and back into the house...replacement air. I had to put a flue extender on the wood flue to get the smoke up higher.


----------

